# How do I make cheese dip thinner?



## Home chef

I'm making a queso dip for the game today. I'll be using Velveta cheese and other ingredients in a crock pot. I'd like to thin out the dip a little bit and make it a bit more 'runny'. What would I add to accomplish this?


----------



## texasgirl

I use Half and Half. I do this to all my cheese dips.


----------



## sattie

Jalapeno juice from a jar of sliced or whole jalapenos!  Yeow!


----------



## Constance

I use Velveeta and Pace Piquante Sauce in mine. Once it's heated up, if it's too thick, add a little more of the sauce.


----------



## GB

Maybe a little stock or wine.


----------



## buckytom

you should never thin. thinning will get you a direct ticket to hades, or so i've been taught. in fact, people used to thin so much, that they came up with 7 deadly ones. so repent, and thin no more...


----------



## auntdot

Wine is what we used to make a basic cheese fondue (does anyone do this anymore?).

So I would probably add wine.

But the other ideas sound great.


----------



## GB

auntdot said:
			
		

> (does anyone do this anymore?).


I sure do!


----------



## Piccolina

buckytom said:
			
		

> you should never thin. thinning will get you a direct ticket to hades, or so i've been taught. in fact, people used to thin so much, that they came up with 7 deadly ones. so repent, and thin no more...


 Bucky, the smiles your posts bring me are so awesome!

I usually use a little half and half or light cream too, in a pinch or to cut calroes a bit of milk or light/regular creme fraiche works good too in many cheese dips.


----------



## advoca

May I suggest thinning with small quantities of beer? It's my favorit

It's reminiscent of Welsh Rabbit.

Another tip is to use some dry white wine. It's the acidity that does the trick, I've been told.


----------



## Robo410

more salsa or plain tomato sauce


----------

